
Flat Earth Supporters Now Plan an Antarctica Expedition to the Edge of the World - tosh
https://www.forbes.com/sites/jimdobson/2019/03/16/flat-earth-supporters-now-plan-an-antarctica-expedition-to-the-edge-of-the-world/
======
MiddleEndian
There's a lot of fun conspiracy theories related to Antarctica. Flat Earthers
think it's the edge of the world, Hollow Earthers think it's the entrance to
the inside of the planet, some other group thinks it's an alien crash site,
and almost all of them think there's covert high level government conspiracies
going on there.

Some of them could be good sci-fi story tellers if they redirected their
energy.

------
jalgos_eminator
Why don't they just send a camera into the upper atmosphere attached to a
weather balloon? It probably would cost waaaay less.

~~~
NikkiA
They've done that, and then concluded that the person doing it was obviously a
shill & faking it all.

(Which is pretty much the guaranteed outcome of this endeavour too)

------
KorematsuFred
They had my serious attention till the point they mentioned "Neil Degrasse
Tyson, Bill Nye" and serious scientists.

